# Current listening thread is now a stickie



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

At the request of one of the TC members, we have pinned this ever popular thread - so normally you would find it at the top of the list. I will bump this announcement a few times the coming days, so everyone knows where to look.


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

Thanks, I was scrolling down wondering where Current Listening had gone!


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

Art Rock said:


> At the request of one of the TC members, we have pinned this ever popular thread - so normally you would find it at the top of the list. I will bump this announcement a few times the coming days, so everyone knows where to look.


What does that mean?


----------



## mparta (Sep 29, 2020)

HenryPenfold said:


> What does that mean?


I don't know what these are supposed to do, but when you open the Discussion thread, the first few entries are marked as Stickies, and how that differs?.....except that they show up on your refrigerator door?


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

The threads that are stickied (or pinned if you prefer) stay at the top of the list. So people can find them more easily.


----------

